# Hey Greg-



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2020)

@woodtickgreg will probably understand my excitement. I found a Singer 68 Featherweight cabinet near me at a scary good price. They sell up to 1000.00-1400.00 in nice shape for the regular ones without the lift these days and of course that is way out of my budget. This one happened to have an extremely rare lift mechanism in it to boot, singer produced very very few with that, probably less than 50 have been found to date. So if anyone here has one of these cabinets in their house or at mom's or grandma's, hang onto it or I can put you in touch with buyers 

Eventually I'm going to measure it up and maybe start doing a few reproduction ones.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2020)

Wow, and it looks really nice too! Great score brother. I havent found much sewing machine wise lately.
Some of the lift mechanisms of the day where really genius in there function.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 20, 2020)

I forgot to post this for you guys awhile back... kinda neat looking. Worth the 100?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2020)

Not worth the 100 imo. Cabinet has been painted, machine is very rusty and neglected. Base might be worth 40 or 50 if you wanted to make a table out of it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 21, 2020)

gman2431 said:


> I forgot to post this for you guys awhile back... kinda neat looking. Worth the 100?
> 
> View attachment 182558



Nope, unless the drawers were stuffed with rare attachments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

